# Kitaeji Polishing



## maxim (Mar 20, 2011)

Shigefusa Kitaeji 180mm pity with patina.

Polishing with fingerstones 
At the end of video there are pics of before and after.

Enjoy :chefcut:

[video=youtube;OkIE2Y1yDpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkIE2Y1yDpA[/video]


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 20, 2011)

Very informative and interesting, Max.

DarkHOeK


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 20, 2011)

Darkhoek said:


> Very informative and interesting, Max.
> 
> DarkHOeK


 
Now I no longer have excuses. 

M


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 20, 2011)

:Maxim, you're crazy in a knifenut kind of way. :biggrin:


----------



## maxim (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> :Maxim, you're crazy in a knifenut kind of way. :biggrin:


 
I know :shy:


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 20, 2011)

I love watching your videos. Makes me think I need some finger stones, then probably followed by some stitches in my palm and the tips of my fingers super glued back on. Very nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tristan (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn. I think my partner will have to be in another room of the house entirely if I start doing this... just watching the videos gave me those familiar eerie chills when fingering a sharp knife. I don't think she can take looking at it happening.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually, looking at the technique, other than because we're masochistic knife nuts, is there a reason why you can't use fingerstones on a small knife with the blade facing away from your palm and fingers?

I can understand with a bigger knife how you could need to address the blade, but for a petty and suji?


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 21, 2011)

Tristan said:


> is there a reason why you can't use fingerstones on a small knife with the blade facing away from your palm and fingers?



Very good question.

I always face my fingers in the direction edge to spine and not spine to blade.
You have better feeling of the blade if it is against the slope.
Japanese sword polisher do it this way too.

If you have concerns of safety reason just remove your wa-handle off and make it like in the video of the suji:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?487-Total-polishing-of-Suji

Or if you are lazy to remove the handle than make a wooden stage to put the blade on.


----------



## Vladimir (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Maxim.:thumbsup:
I just needed this video :happy1:


----------



## maxim (Mar 21, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Damn. I think my partner will have to be in another room of the house entirely if I start doing this... just watching the videos gave me those familiar eerie chills when fingering a sharp knife. I don't think she can take looking at it happening.


 
Myt girlfrend is not home when i do that :biggrin:


----------

